# Downside of kids staying in the house and parents alternating short term



## Zack-00 (Jul 14, 2015)

Title kind of sums it up. Kids stay in house we alternate weekly. 3 month duration +/-.


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

This is probably easiest on kids hardest on the adults. I'm all for it


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Probably best for the kids.... 

Downsides? It must be expensive....you're going from one household to three. It's worth a try tho, if it doesn't work....have a plan B.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Yikes.
Can't say I'm in favor of this. It sound on the surface as though its better for the kids, but I'm not sure is demonstrates the kind of consistency parents think it will. So rather than the kids moving between established residences, they have no consistency at their home, and both parents are financially strapped. Neither parent has security or privacy in the children's home, putting their stress level up.
I've seen this suggested, and I've never seen it work unless both parents are extremely well off, financially.


----------



## Zack-00 (Jul 14, 2015)

We have basically been living separately in the home for quite a while. 

Financially it is feasible short term. I think she will stay with family initially and then get tired of that.


----------

